# where to get springtails



## coraltastic (Mar 22, 2011)

as the title says where can i get springtails? i am staring to get mold. new to the frog thing.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Check the sponsors sites. You can find them in the 'Sponsors Classifieds' section on this site. Many of them sell springs as well as frogs and other supplies. Also check the Plants & Supplies Classifieds. Sometimes your fellow froggers will have springtails for sale.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Josh's Frogs has them and he has a video on how to culture them.

Springtails- Feeder Insects and Supplies- Josh's Frogs


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Here's a link to the "how to" video:

Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides » culturing springtails


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ummmmmmmm............http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/66739-springtails.html


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

We've got springs and isopods. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/66310-free-dwarf-white-isopods.html


----------

